# Decodificador Contact Id y 4+2



## zzoffer (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola, necesito poder leer con un micro la información enviada por las tipicas alarmas residenciales de forma transparente con estos dos protocolos. El tema es que hay muy poca información por ahi, si alguien puede aportar, se lo agradezco


----------



## odin.et (Mar 4, 2008)

Aqui te dejo el protocolo Contact ID

http://www.smartelectron.ru/files/DC-05_Contact_ID.pdf


----------

